# Almond Eye Shape



## heathuhhhhwebbbb (Aug 3, 2012)

I've recently adopted a beautiful baby girl but I noticed her eye shape isn't as round as my other chi Zeus' were when he was a puppy. Is she full chi? Or possibly mixed? The first two photos are of Luna and the last two are of Zeus about the same age as Luna is now. Any thoughts would be great!


-hyw


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

I'd say she was full chi. Some just have more almond shaped eyes. The round ones are more typey but almond shaped is not uncommon.


----------

